# Help with diagram for pelmets (not just a box type)



## butler1 (Nov 19, 2005)

I am looking for a diagram from which I can construct pelmets for my widows but was looking for something a little more artistic than the ordinary "box type". I would appreciate some help in this regard, thanks in advance.
Bill


----------



## 2pyrs (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.johnsoninteriors.com/html/pelmets.htm
http://www.hutchal.clara.net/curtains/nosew-pelmet.htm
Have you tried your local Lowes/Homedepot you could go with the many diffrent ornamental mouldings.

                                 2pyrs


----------



## BillsCatz (Dec 3, 2005)

Define pelmit.  Never heard the term.


----------



## The Gingerbread Man (Dec 4, 2005)

Some people would call them a valance. I never heard of the term either, then I looked at one of the links and "there you go" you'll understand then.
Don


----------

